# Log blocking Lower Piedra river Hwy. 160 to Navajo Lake



## Dr Yano (Dec 19, 2015)

There is a fallen tree blocking the complete river. Several miles down stream just past the small cabin right on the rivers edge and just past the old rickety wooden foot bridge. River is hooking left pull out to the left above tree and we were able to easily move tow cats around on the bushy sand bar. This is a mile or so above the old church. There is also a barbed wire fence after the tree across 2/3 of the river so go far left to make it easily under the wire. 


Be Well Paddle on! 

Remember safety is not a mistake.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

What's that run like? Never been below the highway. Scenic? Good fishing? Any rapids? Any additional info is appreciated. Thanks for posting about the hazards.


----------



## grin1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the update! We are usually the first thru that stretch, and just haven't been able to get out yet this spring. And that's why the fence is still up....or at least partly so. I'll ask around (I think I know whose property that is) and see if maybe we can't get a few folks to down to help remove it.

lmeyers, it's a great day, easy float. First run of the year usually have to drop some fences, so I try to get out around 700 cfs, but whenever, we usually send the Apache scout in an IK thru first on the opening run....easy to signal others and get to the fences. By the way, I usually cut River Right and let the fence swing to the left shore. If you are down this way to do the Upper, take an extra day, put in right at the bottom of the hill at the normal takeout, and the takeout for the low run is at Navajo State Park 22ish miles away! and there is even a boatramp at the takeout. rarely boated, lots of private land or southern ute, but very pretty and a great mellow day.


----------



## Dr Yano (Dec 19, 2015)

*Lower Piedra River below Highway 160.*

Put in 1 mile up first fork Rd. This is the road going up to the Piedra hot springs. 
The put in is on the east side river bank and is also the take out for he upper two boxes of the Piedra. 

Great scenery with some class two Rapids in the first several miles going by the east side of Chimney Rock. The run is approximately 18 miles and the last several miles are relatively flat water. Good fishing and wonderful run for beginners wanting some mild Rapids.


----------

